# Wagner 8500



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Right now there is a vintage Wagner 8500 new in the box on ebay for $500.00

I think there is a little over a day to go on this item.

For those of us who have owned 1 of these machines they were the best 
diaphram pump in their time.

What I liked about these pumps is there is almost no dead band and if you love to run your pump dry you won't hurt it.

I know if no one bids on it I am going for it. Rob


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Rob I am pretty sure that unit is obsolete now so when it breaks. !!!!!!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

mr.fixit said:


> Rob I am pretty sure that unit is obsolete now so when it breaks. !!!!!!


 I know you are a ACE Mechanic but as I recall from my experience the only thing that went on these units were the inlet and outlet valves plus diaphram would you know how long Wagner will offer these parts or would you suggest saving the money and putting it towards a Icebreaker or Evomotion Rig? Thank You in advance mr. fixit I respect your advice. Rob


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Me personally, I don't like any Wagner units....never have, never will. I avoid them like the plague and absolutely will not service them. So yeah, I'd pass on that one. An obsolete pump still new in box....there's a reason its still in the box.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

In January 1999, Wagner Holdings, Inc., a global business powerhouse, and world leader in the development and manufacture of airless spray equipment acquired the Titan Tool and Speeflo brands under a marketing umbrella that also included the SprayTECH line of mechanical piston sprayers and the CAPspray line of HVLP sprayers. 

With the stroke of a pen, WAGNER had become the second largest supplier of contractor grade paint sprayers and equipment in the U.S.

I'm sure the Wagner of today shares all the best technologies amongst their various paint sprayer companies.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Me personally, I don't like any Wagner units...


Not even the new Titan's?



JoseyWales said:


> In January 1999, Wagner Holdings, Inc., a global business powerhouse, and world leader in the development and manufacture of airless spray equipment acquired the Titan Tool and Speeflo brands under a marketing umbrella that also included the SprayTECH line of mechanical piston sprayers and the CAPspray line of HVLP sprayers.
> 
> With the stroke of a pen, WAGNER had become the second largest supplier of contractor grade paint sprayers and equipment in the U.S.
> 
> I'm sure the Wagner of today shares all the best technologies amongst their various paint sprayer companies.


Takes multiple spray companies owned by the same corp to come in second to Graco.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Me personally, I don't like any Wagner units....never have, never will. I avoid them like the plague and absolutely will not service them. So yeah, I'd pass on that one. An obsolete pump still new in box....there's a reason its still in the box.


Over the years I have owned or used pretty much everything under the 
sun. Graco, Binks, Speeflo, Wagner, Titan, Airlessco, Amspray, Hero, CH
Sampson you all get the picture.

The 8500 was by no means a small Wagner home owner unit. It was one
that made you a "Super Painter". Lol It was the biggest unit they offered.

NCPaint1 you can't tell me you have never sold a Wagner G-10. But I will agree with you that it was a real piece of work to pull the paint pump and 
service the diaphram it is not an easy pump to service. Those washers are real PITA to get out and in including the hex head bolts if they get loaded up with paint it can turn into a REAL can of worms. I can say I have had good luck with them but you really got to know what your doing 
you can blow that diaphram if you turn it from spray to prime without 
relieving the pressure. 

I am checking the sight now to see if anyone has bid on it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

If you like antiques - I'll sell you this sucker for $100 bucks. Still works or at least it pumps water with no problems. 

Binks Wasp


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> If you like antiques - I'll sell you this sucker for $100 bucks. Still works or at least it pumps water with no problems.
> 
> Binks Wasp


 That rig should be in a museum. Thanks for the pic Pat I ran a hornet like that. Well somebody bought that 8500 after all and it wasn't me. Ebay has got some deals you just got to keep looking.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you are serious about using ebay then you really should buy a software like  auction sniper.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Not even the new Titan's?
> 
> 
> Takes multiple spray companies owned by the same corp to come in second to Graco.


Wagner themselves. Most of the new Titans are decent. They will re-badge the same pump under different labels. Graco does it too. 

I should have clarified....most of the Wagner's I see are the "paint crew" homeowner specials. Most of those type units have a gallon, or hourly run time life expectancy. When they're done....they're done. I absolutely hate having to tell customers that their pump is dumpster food. Its easier to just say that I dont work on them.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

robladd said:


> NCPaint1 you can't tell me you have never sold a Wagner G-10.


Nope never. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Wagner themselves. Most of the new Titans are decent. They will re-badge the same pump under different labels. Graco does it too.
> 
> I should have clarified....most of the Wagner's I see are the "paint crew" homeowner specials. Most of those type units have a gallon, or hourly run time life expectancy. When they're done....they're done. I absolutely hate having to tell customers that their pump is dumpster food. Its easier to just say that I dont work on them.


Yeah I know I expected you to fire back with all the Graco pumps labled under different names. 

You know I say to pass on all the HO pumps, does not matter if it is a Wagner, spraytech, titan or graco.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You know I say to pass on all the HO pumps, does not matter if it is a Wagner, spraytech, titan or graco.


Yes and no. The Graco "homeowner" units are still decent. I don't even really consider them homeowner pumps. More like entry level contractor units. For a Guy starting out that may only paint 20 exteriors a year, he might only be able to spray 10 or so. One of the magnum's would be perfect for him. As he grows, he can always upgrade and keep that as a backup, or set up an additional crew.


----------

